# "Le Woogie" Explanation?????



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

This is a silly question, but can anyone provide a web page or explanation of how "Le Woogie" (the disappearing card trick) works? I kind of understand it (replacing suits) but can;t explain it to a fellow who is befuddled by it...an explanation would help...Thanks!


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

here's a link to le woogie:
http://www.jjab.com/cardtrick.php3

um, dude............. it took .0379 nanoseconds for me to figure out the "trick" . ??

but then one search leads to another as it always does on the net-

here's another woogie page:
http://hey_223.tripod.com/bulldoglebeautaketooooo/id37.html

so im scrolling through the page, hearts, diamonds, blah blah, 9-11, blah bl-
9-11?
{sigh}
just like pulling an ol' woogie on someone.......
9-11, planned by george bush.... 
well of course! how obvious!!

ya know, sometimes i wonder if free speech is such a good idea...

how sad


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Well, "dude", I'd say sarcasim and/or egotism becomes you, but...

What I was looking for was a written explanation I can provide to a friend...I understand the image, but writing it out is more than I care to do...a page description would be better.


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

maybe im missing something?
set of four cards-
pick one,
next set: the card you picked is gone! 
magically new which of the four cards you picked and removed it.

**************************************************

-----> all of the cards in the second set are different from the cards of the first set-
of course "your card" will be gone.

?

Written explanation:

Ford, Chevy, Jeep, Dodge

pick one, think of it in your mind.............
scrolling below ad you will see the car you thought of it gone!


Porshe, Audi, Bmw, Volkswagen.


----------

